

Building High-Quality Front-End Modules - bevacqua
http://blog.ponyfoo.com/2014/08/05/building-high-quality-front-end-modules

======
swah
I like how the author has a demo module / "put his money where his mouth is".
I'll read this at home. Thanks for posting.

